# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Underground digger robot, Afeka College of Engineering, Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Afeka College of Engineering on Wikipedia

"Tremors", 1990 on IMDb

"Tremors", 1990 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Underground digger robot 

Published on Nov 23, 2014




> An experimental robot developed by students at the Tel Aviv Afeka college can move underground, in sand and soft soil, to carry out various missions

----------

